# Landesanglerverband Niedersachsen eV



## Ørret (15. April 2017)

Wer oder was ist eigentlich der Landesanglerverband Niedersachsen eV ? 
Auf deren Homepage steht nicht wirklich viel vor allem nichts aktuelles. U.a. steht da das sie Mitglied im DAV sind!? Beim BV werden sie auch als Mitglied gelistet!
Vielleicht kann mich ja mal einer aufklären;+


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. April 2017)

*AW: Landesanglerverband Niedersachsen eV*

Ex-DAV-Landesverband, die Wettangler aus NDS hatten sich da versammelt..
553 Mitglieder - also nicht mal ein großer Angelverein...

Bezahlt hat er allerdings bis zum 15.10. 2016 (Stichtag) nicht beim DAFV und somit kein Stimmrecht bei der HV 2017 (jetzt dann. 06.05.)


----------



## Ørret (15. April 2017)

*AW: Landesanglerverband Niedersachsen eV*

Das kam ja wie aus der Pistole geschossen#6
Danke


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. April 2017)

*AW: Landesanglerverband Niedersachsen eV*

ümmer görne.


----------



## Ørret (15. April 2017)

*AW: Landesanglerverband Niedersachsen eV*

Ich frage mich warum ausgerechnet die Mitglied im BV sein wollen/wollten ? Zahlen die nicht, weil sie sich die Mühe sparen wollen ordentlich zu kündigen um dann irgendwann automatisch rauszufliegen? Ich weiß das ist wohl ein eher unwichtiger Verband wie der DMV:q aber trotzdem interessiert mich das grade irgendwie!


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. April 2017)

*AW: Landesanglerverband Niedersachsen eV*

Die waren drin, weil am Anfang der DAFV noch die CIPS-Mitgliedschaften hatte, was sie brauchten, wenn sie bei WM etc. mitmachen wollen.
Warum sie immer noch drin sind?
Frag ich mich ja bei allen ;-)


----------

